# Best & Worse Movies of the 90's



## TK-421 (May 30, 2008)

A list of some of the best movies of the 1990's (in chronological order):

Atame! (90)
Dances with Wolves (90)
Edward Scissorhands (90)
Wild at Heart (90)
Barton Fink (91)
Boyz 'n the Hood (91)
Bugsy (91)
Cape Fear (91)
City Slickers (91)
The Fisher King (91)
Goodfellas (91)
JFK (91)
My Own Private Idaho (91)
The Prince of Tides (91)
Silence of the Lambs (91)
Terminator 2: Judgement Day (91)
Bram Stoker's Dracula (92)
Reservoir Dogs (92) 
Unforgiven (92)
The Fugitive (93)
Groundhog Day (93)
Jurassic Park (93)
The Nightmare before Christmas (93)
Philadelphia (93)
The Piano (93)
Shindler's List (93)
True Romance (93)
The Burning Season (94)
Dumb and Dumber (94)
The Shawshank Redemption (94)
12 Monkeys (95)
Casino (95)
Goldeneye (95)
Toy Story (95)
The Usual Suspects (95)
Fargo (96)
The English Patient (96)
Shine (96)
Boogie Nights (97)
Chasing Amy (97)
Good Will Hunting (97)
LA Confidential (97)
The Sweet Hereafter (97)
American History X (98)
Central Station (98)
Elizabeth (98)
Gods and Monsters (98)
Life is Beautiful (98)
Pleasantville (98)
There's Something about Mary (98)
The Truman Show (98)
The X-Files (98)
American Beauty (99)
The Cider House Rules (99)
The Green Miles (99)
Magnolia (99)
The Matrix (99)
The Sixth Sense (99)
Three Kings (99)

Some of the worse movies of the 90's:

3 Men and a Little Lady (90)
Look who's Talking Too (90)
Joe versus the Volcano (90)
Ernest Scared Stupid (91)
King Ralph (91)
Encino Man (92)
Home Alone 2 (92)
Honey, I Blew up the Kid (92)
Stop! Or my Mom will Shoot (92)
It's Pat (94)
Showgirls (95)
Species (95)
Tank Girl (95)
A Very Brady Sequel (96)
Batman and Robin (97)
Face/Off (97)
Home Alone 3 (97)
Speed 2 (97)
A Night at the Roxbury (98)
The Avengers (98)
Baby Genuises (99)
The Blair Witch Project (99)
Deep Blue Sea (99)


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 31, 2008)

Yes loved Usual Suspects, didnt realise it was that old, its just as good now, obviously its lost that initial impact but for anyone who has yet to see it, its well worth the watch.  
The Shawshank redemption another brilliant movie of the 90's, what about The Green Mile, not sure of the year though.


----------



## Quokka (May 31, 2008)

The Usual Suspects is one of my absolute favourites, Dark City was another good one.


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 1, 2008)

The Green Mile is on the list, came out in 1999. 

I am adding two more to the list of the best:

Trainspotting (96)
The Full Monty (97)


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 9, 2008)

Some more worse movies for your consideration:

Lawnmower Man (92)
Body of Evidence (93)
The Flinstones (94)
Lawnmower Man 2 (96)
Armageddon (98)
Deep Impact (98)
Wild Wild West (99)


----------



## Tillane (Jun 9, 2008)

To add to the best list:
The Madness of King George (94)

And the worst:
Carry on Columbus (92)


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 10, 2008)

The Blair Witch Project should be on the list of the worst movies of ALL TIME.  That was a complete waste of time.  NO, I did *not* watch it, I saw about 5 minutes and gave up.  Only wasted those 5 to see if there was anything at ALL to the hype and realized I should've known better.


----------



## TK-421 (Jun 11, 2008)

Tillane said:


> To add to the best list:
> The Madness of King George (94)


 
Yes, that was excellent. Had forgotten about that one.


----------

